# Cost of spay?



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

I've had quotes all over the place from 117-570. I don't really know who to go w/ at this point. It's not all about the money, some tiems I think they add more on there just because they can. I wasn't all that happy w/ the vet I went too last wk, and I don't think we're gonna go back. They are not the same place they were years ago where we got both old girls fixed.


Has anyone ever used a Spay and Neuter clinic? Here is the major site, I would be using the Pittsburgh branch, Page 1 Are they any good? Are the so low in price because that's all they do or are the butchers? The one around here has like 5* rating, but ... would I risk my dogs life going there? Yes, I like the cost, but I love my dog more. 

We need to decide quick, she's 6 mos now.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

usually they are so low because they are funded through govt programs and/or donations. Some also have vets who volunteer their time/services to keep the cost down. 
I've never used that one, but have used a spay/neuter clinic once before. had 0 problems.

When we just spayed Freya, it was $135. That included the cone and pain meds. It really varies by clinic and you have to ask what EXACTLY is included in the base price. If you want them to do pre-op blood work, that is usually extra. I don't think most low-cost clinics do that, so if it's something you really want done, you might have to go elsewhere.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

yeah, the others wanted pre bloodwork, EKG, all kinds of stuff, cones, which I thought they used to just give you? Pain meds before and after, antibiotics, anastetic, thought that one would be included also? 


I think I read on here that you can use a floaty from a pool? Is that true? 

I just want what's best for her and I don't necessarily think that spending top dollar is always the way to go sometimes. Just dont' want to take her to a chop shop.


----------



## GermanPrinceHero (Feb 13, 2010)

Close to us we have the Humane Society and Wayside Waifs. Both are funded by donations and Govt. programs and are low cost. In my opinion, the vets in those places are just a qualified to do that procedure as the expensive ones. I have used them myself for other pets (am not getting Prince fixed) I also have freinds and family that have used them and have never once heard of a problem.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Ok, thanks. I'd think they'd be almost more experienced, wouldn't you think they do more of them?


----------



## GermanPrinceHero (Feb 13, 2010)

That would make sense. Plus they have a lot of volunteers helping, where the expensive places are paying help and have all the bells and whistles to pay for, probably a lot of advertising too. Resulting in a higher cost


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Ok, that' makes me feel soooo much better about this. *dances happily*


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

I had my vet give me an estimate for getting Nikki spayed and it was around $560. That was for a 75lb dog, she won't get spayed until she is a little older.

I can't find the print out right now so I can't tell what all it includes but I know that pain medicine wasn't part of the quote. 

I have never used a low cost clinic so can't help you there.



> yeah, the others wanted pre bloodwork, EKG, all kinds of stuff, cones, which I thought they used to just give you? Pain meds before and after, antibiotics, anastetic, thought that one would be included also?


Not sure how if I am understanding this right but you expect to receive all these services for free? Pre-bloodwork is important to make sure there aren't any underlying conditions before your dog goes under anesthesia. But you can choose not to have it done, you can also decline pain medications but I wouldn't want my dog in pain after major surgery.

Michaela


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

No, I don't expect it to be free.. kinda thought it was all included, you know.. if you cut a dog open, you have to put it to sleep first... should be together. And no, I would't skip the pain meds either.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I had my Golden neutered at our local Humane Society. I had to wait a bit as there was a long waiting list - but it was a fraction of what my vet was going to charge. My vet understood, and we didn't have any problems. Everything went well. 

Well, I suppose if you were to ask my Golden, he would disagree.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I would like to add that it sorta ticks me off that everywhere you look folks are pushing the alterations of your dogs and cats. To the point that you feel guilty if you don't. And I feel that a lot of clinics take advantage of this and charge HUGE fees for the procedure.


----------



## GermanPrinceHero (Feb 13, 2010)

When you are in there (at least the ones here) it's not the prettiest place in the world. No lounge chairs, bubbling fish aqauriums or pretty music playing in the background and there is sometimes a wait, but they get the job done and they do it right for a lot lower cost. From what I remember (with our cats) pain medication is part of the cost. The last time we got pain meds for Prince from our Vet (he had a limp from a slight muscle injury) They were only about $20 anyway


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

I think Mayzie's was around $400, but I chose the laser spay and optional pre-op bloodwork. Traditional spay without bloodwork was less.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

My vet's office doesn't have any of those anyway. They do have a TV that plays a slide show of the history of the clinic. From the original building, through expansions, interesting or extreme cases they have worked on. Since they do wildlife rehabs as well, there are some interesting pictures!

esp of lurch! World Record holder for biggest horns!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

oh, to be on topic. spay at my clinic is $120. $30 for pre-op blood work. $13 for the cone. $10 for the pain meds. If you don't take the cone, you have to pay full price for any follow-ups because of licking/torn stitches. With the cone, all follow-ups are free - including any antibiotics needed and/or additional pain meds.

they also give a list of things you can "add-on" nail trim is free, teeth cleaning at $$, expressing anal glands, etc etc. it was a pretty extensive "while you're here" list and I couldn't possibly remember it all.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My friend has a Yorkie that weighs 8 pounds and she called 2 different places to see how much it would cost her to get her dog neutered.

One place said $400 

The other place said $250

I bet neutering my 80 pound GSD will be 2 to 3 times as much :wild:

There is a program that Lake County has where you can fill out a form and try to get your dog spayed/neutered for free, but they only accept people that make a certain amount of money. If they feel you make enough money and get your dog altered without their help then they will refuse you.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

well, I made the apt. She goes Friday, the 23. Got to take her in between 7 and 8:30 which means hubs will have to get his butt up out of bed early mwhahahha and get the kids off to school. Me and the little one will take the dog in then I got to pick my oldest up from school, take him for his 10 year well visit and then go get Zeva between 3 and 6 that day. Should prove interesting..

It's also the day I might get the call about putting a deposit down on a puppy. Thinking about getting a male but I'm on the fence about this. Just the potty training. Zeva was 13 wks when we got her, so she was close to being trained. This dude would be like 8 wks, *he's only a week old now* and wouldn't come to us until about the first week of June. 

Decisions... decisions, but at least this one is taken care off.. lets just hope she doesn't start heat before then. Guess they can still do it, will cost slight extra but I just worry about her safety at that point.


----------



## WynterCote (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm at the same point right now with Shya. Our vet quoted ~ $260 for the spay plus all kinds of charges so it's about $600 total. I remember paying $30 for my cat, granted a cat is different, but I was a little shocked.

Anyhow, it has to be done, so I've been looking around at the low-cost options. Is anyone familiar with this program? Apparently you buy a spay/neuter certificate on their site and you can use it at vets in your area. It's $90 for a dog spay, which is so much better.

Friends of Animals | Spay and Neuter Certificate Information


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

The higher prices are usually due to all the pre-op blood work and all the monitoring during surgery. Quite frankly, I love my dog and I'm going to do whatever it takes to make sure he doesn't die during surgery which both of those things do. The chances of a young healthy puppy dying during surgery is slim, but when it's your dog, it's one too many. It's more expensive, but replacing him just isn't an option. I used to work at the veterinary diagnostic lab and most of the anesthetic deaths we got in could have been prevented by finding out the dogs had pre-existing medical conditions.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

I went to a spay and neuter clinic, they have the dotted across the country. I tell you want, best spay ever. No ill effects.. incision didn't even weep once. She healed fast and beautifully and was back to her normal self in 2 days. When it comes time to neuter Murphy, we'll be going back. Yeah, the drive during rush hour, both ways was a pain in the ass, but I got Zeva done w/ pain meds and a nail trim for 123 bucks. The surgery itself was 103. Neuter is 89 bucks or something. I'm more than pleased w/ them. Page 1

Here is the site, see if there are any around you.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

my vet charged me 150$ for Masi's spay and 30 for the pre op bloodwork..that's in Chester CT


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I paid $295 ($250ish USA) and that included 2 follow up appointments ...post op check after 3 days and then stitches removed after 10.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Around here a regular vet charges between 2 and 3 hundred for an adult female GSD to be spayed with pre-op bloodwork, etc. The cones are never included anymore and are always extra at the clinics around here.

The spay/neuter clinics I've used for three males from 35 - 60 dollars each depending on which one. The higher cost one was much cleaner, and I felt more comfortable with it than the lower cost one, although to be fair both did a fine job of neutering the males. I would be a little nervous having a female spayed at some of those places as IME it's a more invasive surgery and more can go wrong with a female than neutering a male that has already dropped. But that's just my personal opinion.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

When do boys drop? Around what age? Getting a male pup soon and I want to know when to look for it.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

I had Coco done at the humane society. Like the spay/nueter clinics - they do so much this. Like your experience, I was very pleased. My take was that they do so many of them that they are "experts' at it. 
I was very happy with the whole procedure there. 
Jiva is next. But she's just gone into heat. I procrastinated too long. Have to wait now.
Glad yours went well. It's such a relief to have it over.


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

Our spay was free, but we gave them a $20.00 donation. This was done by a spay/neuter clinic that was recommended to me from the humane society of tacoma, washington when we were looking for a rescue but couldn't find any GSDs. 

They did keep her over night and mark her belly with a green mark that you can't ever see due to the fur. She did well, no issues whatsoever other than her crying ALL night long as what was reported to me upon pick up.

Our male Golden Retriever was done at a veterinarian's office. he was about 11 months old. He did well and was kept over night. i was charged like $220.00 which was cheaper than the estimate. this was the traditional method. no lasers. stitches disappeared on their own, no follow up appointments.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

FuryanGoddess said:


> When do boys drop? Around what age? Getting a male pup soon and I want to know when to look for it.


We got Ace at 5 months (rescued him) and we had him fixed at 6 months. He was starting to drop when we got him. Were not big fans of male dogs marking everything in site. So we did fix him asap. He is 15 months old and still squats. As I know it doesn't prevent marking it has been shown to help with marking and we wanted all the help we could get.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm getting Sinister neutered for free through Lake County


----------

